# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Νάρκισσος και εξωτερική εμφάνιση

## Melina75

Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο ναρκισσισμός ενός ατόμου να είναι ελεγχόμενος και να μην επηρεάζει εσένα μέσα σε μια σχέση ;

Ο ναρκισσισμός μπορεί να περιορίζεται μόνο στην εμμονή με την εμφάνιση του ατόμου και γενικότερα στην ιδέα για το πόσο ιδιαίτερος είναι ; Ή αργά ή γρήγορα σε μια σχέση θα βγουν και όλα τα υπόλοιπα σε βάρος του άλλου συντρόφου ; 

Μπορεί να είναι απλώς ένα άτομο που τρελαίνεται να κοιτάζεται στον καθρέφτη ,να έχει πάντα δίκαιο και λόγω ανασφάλειας να προσπαθεί να βγει συνεχώς από πάνω ; Ή κάποια στιγμή η χειραγώγηση ,η προβολή ,το gaslighting και όλα τα συναφή είναι αναπόφευκτα ;

----------


## Remedy

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο ναρκισσισμός ενός ατόμου να είναι ελεγχόμενος και να μην επηρεάζει εσένα μέσα σε μια σχέση ;
> 
> Ο ναρκισσισμός μπορεί να περιορίζεται μόνο στην εμμονή με την εμφάνιση του ατόμου και γενικότερα στην ιδέα για το πόσο ιδιαίτερος είναι ; Ή αργά ή γρήγορα σε μια σχέση θα βγουν και όλα τα υπόλοιπα σε βάρος του άλλου συντρόφου ; 
> 
> Μπορεί να είναι απλώς ένα άτομο που τρελαίνεται να κοιτάζεται στον καθρέφτη ,να έχει πάντα δίκαιο και λόγω ανασφάλειας να προσπαθεί να βγει συνεχώς από πάνω ; Ή κάποια στιγμή η χειραγώγηση ,η προβολή ,το gaslighting και όλα τα συναφή είναι αναπόφευκτα ;


μπερδευεις την διαταραχη του ναρκισισμου, με τον απλο "ναρκισισμο", που δεν ειναι διαταραχη, αλλα ωραιοπαθεια.
δλδ, ελλατωμα. αλλο το ελλατωμα, αλλοη διαταραχη..

----------


## user

όχι. 
δεν έχει καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο. 
η συμπεριφορά ενός ατόμου μπορεί να είναι κακή και να προέρχεται από έναν άνθρωπο με κακή εικόνα ή κακή εντύπωση για τον εαυτό του. 
μπορεί να είναι απλώς ένα άτομο που τρελένεται να κοιτάζεται στον καθρέφτη. εσύ έχεις πρόβλημα με αυτό; δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να αλλάξει για σένα αν σε ενοχλεί.

----------


## nicolina

Αλλο η ωραιοπαθεια αλλο να νομιζει οτι ειναι ο καλυτερος και οτι εχει σε ολα δικιο.Αυτο ναι θα σε επηρεασει.Να θελει να γινεται μονιμως το δικο του.

----------

